# Dead Snail?



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

I feel stupid posting this but I got this Mystery Snail yesterday and opened the package and i thought for sure it was dead just kind of hanging out of his shell not moving so I sniffed him... No stink at all. So Ive had him in a bowl of water since yesterday and today I get home and no movement from where he was but hes back in his shell except his little air tube arm thing is out. Still no smell.... I thought they stunk when they died im so confused. Heres a picture. I cannot bare to throw him away if there any chance he may still be alive!!! What the heck is going on here?


----------



## JennNP (Jul 2, 2013)

My Mystery Snail recently passed, now that the ordeal is over I think he died a day or two before the stink came. Since you have somewhere to keep him, I say sniff test him every day. If he is indeed dead, you should notice the smell within another day or two.


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

Awe how sad. 7 Others came with him all alive, I wonder what happened to this poor thing. Do they have reflexes/nerves or whatever though? Could he be dead and hanging out like in the picture?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Snails can be temperamental to water changes. I dealt with some floating and hiding in shell with my mystery snail at first. Give him until he smells, he probably isn't dead yet, keep an eye on if you see the door opening looser or closing tighter, because any movement means life obviously!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

How is he? Any better at all?

I promise all my snails aren't drama queens , well maybe just most of them. LOL


----------



## Jennifer Vazquez (Jul 12, 2013)

I had a mystery snail that died, he/she got trapped in a decoration and tried to get out the smaller hole. I didn't even notice for 4 days. when I realized he was gone I took him out, however I think he poisioned my two females, because within the week they both died. Don't put him in with your fish until you are sure he is alive.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I wouldn't say he poisoned them but snails that are big when they die they have a lot of rotting/decaying matter so the ammonia probably spiked sky high for that week. If there are other snails, the snails will eat the dead and more than likely avoid any spikes but always best to do a large water change after something dies in the tank, the sooner the better.



Jennifer Vazquez said:


> I had a mystery snail that died, he/she got trapped in a decoration and tried to get out the smaller hole. I didn't even notice for 4 days. when I realized he was gone I took him out, however I think he poisioned my two females, because within the week they both died. Don't put him in with your fish until you are sure he is alive.


----------



## Jennifer Vazquez (Jul 12, 2013)

peachii said:


> I wouldn't say he poisoned them but snails that are big when they die they have a lot of rotting/decaying matter so the ammonia probably spiked sky high for that week. If there are other snails, the snails will eat the dead and more than likely avoid any spikes but always best to do a large water change after something dies in the tank, the sooner the better.


I didn't think it would spike the ammonia that high, I only had 4 fish in a 55 gallon. I did however do a 100% water change as soon as my second girl died, so that my other two males woulden't die as well. I cleaned the rocks and decorations and everything. my two males are fine, but they are in divided sides, and the females were in the middle with the snails


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

He is dead. Poor little guy


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Aww sorry to hear that! RIP little snaily.
I can definitely say it isn't uncommon for them to float, in or out of their shells though. So don't be too concerned if you see others do it! When I first got my purple mystery from Peachii and set her up in a QT with some plants and driftwood she was so happy, climbing and parasnailing and doing all sorts of fun stuff. 
Then I did a water change and took out the wood to add to my tank. Well Agent Dunham (that's her name now) was NOT happy. She would clam up and float, or some times hang out of her shell floating. I read that they can get air bubbles trapped (which upon further reading it seems to be rare that its really trapped, they can control it) so I tried to turn her upside down under water to release it, no luck. I was so worried she was dying, or dead. Every time I did a full water change (it was a smaller KK and snails poop a lot!) she seemed more shut away. But I didn't add her to my tank as I was medicating. 
Anyway long story short, as peachii said her snails are drama queens :lol: Once she adjusted to my 10 gallon the floating and closing up decreased, but she still naps like that every once in a while. usually she just sits on the bottom half out of her shell to nap now though, and half the time looks dead.
They are really cute though, such characters! Enjoy the others


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks, They are characters I really love them. I have 11 of her Mystery snails all together now, like 100 Pond/Ramshorns and 5 assassins on the way. My house has become ruled by fish tanks lol


----------



## Kumo (Oct 26, 2013)

Generally some tell tale signs of death for mystery snails (at least from what I've noticed) is they float. Sometimes, if they go over an sir source (such as a bubble wand), the hair gets trapped up in their shell and they float. Also, their shells get very thin. Hopefully snail is happy in their heaven.


----------

